# Are we collecting antiques?



## bitslammer (Aug 14, 2010)

I just finished fixing up another bunch of old kerosene lanterns. I took them out tonight to fire them all up and while doing so reflected as to how these were likely considered "high tech" at the time they were used. Many of them are stamped with "Stolen from CG^E Comapny" or "Property of City of Cincinnati," especially the 70hr ones which were likely considered top of the line at the time. 

I really became a flashaholic 7 years ago and I remember plunking down something like $30 on an Innova light. It was my first "real" flashlight and it led the way to many many more expensive lights. Each new light amazed me for either the increased brightness or runtime or small form factor. 

As I sat out with a glass of wine (or 3 ...or 4) just staring at my lanterns I wondered what how I'd look at of my lights in 10-20-30 years from now assuming I'm around. It seems technology is progressing far faster now and with the push to find more efficient ways to create and use energy I can't imagine we wont see some incredible advances in the coming years. 

I just wonder...will I be siting on the deck 20 years from now staring into some "old" Cree LED with the same sense of nostalgic wonder as I have staring into these lanterns???


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2010)

To answer your question . . . Most likely, yes.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 14, 2010)

Those lanterns are awesome. I can imagine kicking back on the deck watching the sun go down and playing cards by the light of a few of those old gems. Nice work on the restos!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice lanterns, bitslammer. These young whippersnappers today with their fancy LEDs just don't appreciate a fine light.

Geoff


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 14, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Nice lanterns, bitslammer. These young whippersnappers today with their fancy LEDs just don't appreciate a fine light.
> 
> Geoff



Thanks. No batteries required either. Just a jug of kerosene or "lamp oil" and I'm good for days. I can also use a little citronella in these to help keep the skeeters at bay. Can't do that with my fancy LEDs.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice collection. I could see myself really getting into that as a hobby too. I like the small EDC in the front:twothumbs


----------



## Burgess (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful Photograph !




My collection of Luxeon I flashlights, which i began Waaaayyyyy back in '06,
were quite the rage at the time. 


Nowadays, they are still an effective way to "light the darkness".


I still take each of 'em out, occasionally, for their own little moment to "shine".


They've earned a Bright Spot in my heart, over the years. :candle:


Great thread you've started, Bitslammer.


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 15, 2010)

One day, when Malkoff Devices is the size and scope of Surefire, my Hound Dog #6 is going to be a star.:nana:

I do hope that day comes, I can post photos of my dinged, scratched and worn early Malkoffs and have people recoil in horror.


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 15, 2010)

bitslammer said:


> Thanks. No batteries required either. Just a jug of kerosene or "lamp oil" and I'm good for days.


That's the point.
The actual batteries will prabably not be the same in 20 years, so it will be impossible to use our old flashlights (without modding them).. :candle:


----------



## lctorana (Aug 15, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> The actual batteries will prabably not be the same in 20 years


I have a cardboard Baby Eveready of 1915 vintage (yes Virginia, that's 95 years old) and the batteries and bulb are both still readily available.


----------



## lctorana (Aug 15, 2010)

bitslammer said:


>


This is awesome.

To my total shame, I do not own a single kerosene lantern. I simply _*must*_ remedy that.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't really peeked around too much in this forum, but I need to rectify that with an opening compliment:

That is a _beautiful_ photograph you have there, and looks like a lovely way to spend the evening!


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 7, 2010)

I doubt we'll look at old LEDs the way we look at old kerosene lamps, at least not the LEDs we have now. Oil lamps have been around so bloody long that the technology plateaued a long, long time ago, and while there might have been incremental improvements since that point, a well-made oil lamp from the 1600's won't have significantly lower output than one made today.

On the other hand, LEDs' output have been growing geometrically since their creation, and at least until they succeed in making LEDs using Gallium Nitride substrates, the technology won't really be mature in the sense of having reached the point of diminishing returns.

An LED flashlight 50 years from now may well have the same brightness as ones today, since there's a limit to how much light is practical to use in a handheld torch, but we'll probably look back on the lights we have now and think "man, those things were such energy hogs! They could only run a couple hours on a fully-charged battery! Things are so much better nowadays."


----------



## vasp1 (Sep 7, 2010)

The simple answer to the question is certainly yes.

I can imagine a future where we will be wearing "intelligent vision systems" that project images directly to the eye so that even if you are in a pitch black environment you will still be fully aware of your surroundings. The notion of using an LED to project light in order to see will seem peculiar to our descendents.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 7, 2010)

vasp1 said:


> I can imagine a future where we will be wearing "intelligent vision systems" that project images directly to the eye so that even if you are in a pitch black environment you will still be fully aware of your surroundings.


Eye is just a receptor, we will probably make/build better receptors than human eyes to stimulate our cognition areas directly without passing through absolete human tissues. :huh:
i.e. Sonar don't use light. Bats already knew it.


----------



## vasp1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> ...receptors than human eyes to stimulate our cognition areas directly without passing through obsolete human tissues...


 
I think that's called The Matrix!


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 7, 2010)

vasp1 said:


> I think that's called The Matrix!




Stimulating cortex (cognition areas) directly without passing through some human tissues ("receptors", "conductors", etc) already exist with for example cochlear implants:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochlear_implant

That is called...The future.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I think we will still be using some sort of flashlight for a long time but in response to the op the lights we have now will be considered antiques eventually.The flashlight/battery lantern still hasn't replaced the kerosene lantern entirely for me,though LED lights are coming close.Last I checked Wal-Mart was still selling kerosene lanterns in the camping section........


----------



## ryan28801 (Oct 2, 2010)

We'll always need portable lights, and looking at how powerful the little Innova keyring light I have is, I think we'll see more small sources of very bright light. So yeah, these will all be outdated in the next decade alone I'm guessing. Although the 4-D Maglite was unbeatable in my eyes for the longest time.....then I saw the light! hehe


----------



## Exide (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a few of these things, In England there known as storm lanterns an use paraffin to fuel them, i have a large old one with a brass plate on, im on uploading pics.


----------



## Exide (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## harton (Apr 7, 2011)

bitslammer said:


>




waooo it's verry nice :twothumbs


----------



## HotWire (May 15, 2011)

I wish I had a camera. I have several kerosene railroad lanterns. They all work. They give wonderful low-level light and were considered the best back in the day! Fun to use, but seem like they might be a fire problem in the house--so they are all now empty.


----------

